# Anxiety?



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ever since I woke up this morning I've had this terrible feeling in my stomach. It won't go away. Nothing really happened, I'm not sure what's causing it. It's like the feeling on the morning of a very important exam or what I felt as a kid coming home with a bad grade. I believe it's anxiety but it could also be a mild form of a panic attack.

I'm seeing my doctor next Friday about an unrelated issue so I'll ask her about this but what do I do til then? It's a terrible feeling, like I could throw up any second 

It also happened in November and lasted about 3 days, it went away on its own.

Any OTC pills that I could take? Any other suggestions?


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes. You may be experiencing early signs of what can develop into a more serious problem. This is how it started for me, nearly 20 years ago. Getting help is great! Early treatment can prevent the fear of the fear, which is what takes serious work to overcome. 

Any deaths or other life events in the past 1-2 years?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You can google "supplements for anxiety" and get a long list. Not sure if any work. But they make work for you even if it is just the placebo effect. You can also try a lavender bath or exercise. 

Zoloft is my drug of choice (for anxiety due to relationship issue) but I am trying to get off it.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Could you be triggering from a traumatic event? Maybe something happened this time of year and your subconscious is remembering it?

Maybe deep breathing exercises or meditation can help? There are apps that will guide you through meditation.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a supplement called L-Theanine that is supposed help anxiety. My friend's daughter was seeing a therapist for anxiety and she was recommended it. I think you can buy it at any health food store. I've seen it at Trader Joes in their Calming Sleeping Formula.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions! 

No deaths in the past 1-2 years but my life has been pretty stressful.

This morning I hadn't heard from my family (in Europe) for a while and that's when it started. The idea that something might happen or might have happened to them and I'm so far away is terrible. I have since heard from them but the anxiety is still there.

I ended up buying melatonin (husband's advice) which made me fall asleep at 5pm and I woke up at 11pm and can't sleep any more and the anxiety is still there. 

Will have to talk to my doctor about this when I see her on Friday.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie123 said:


> Thanks for all the replies and suggestions!
> 
> No deaths in the past 1-2 years but my life has been pretty stressful.
> 
> ...


The bold is what you need. Don't let it go. It can get worse. 

I have anxiety and social anxiety. It is possible I had some before my second marriage fell apart, but it is pretty intense since. It takes a huge amount of energy for me to go anywhere outside my residence. I find myself exhausted when I get home.

I try to face my fears by sharing my experiences and allowing whatever responses I get cause me to realize they won't kill me, and are just opinions. I fail sometimes. Other times I gain strength. 

I don't recommend it to anyone. It's just what I do because of a counselor telling me the only way to get over fears is to face them. 

I have to talk to my current counselor about it. I'd recommend you talk to a counselor, too. 

Here is a pretty good article on the subject and links to lots of information. 

The only trouble is, if you have anxiety and decide to read this or take the quizzes, it can make it worse. You decide if you want to read it. I don't want to be a part of disturbing you more, but just making an offer to help through education is my goal.

It takes hard work to get over this. Sometimes it takes meds. Your doctor and/or a psychiatrist along with a psychologist, can help.

The first two are a quiz and a test that you can take very quickly. 

Again, if you think these will cause you more anxiety, don't bother with them. You are doing the right thing by seeing your doctor. 

Anxiety Screening Quiz

Anxiety Test

Anxiety, Panic and Phobia Center - Psych Central


Edited to add: Some of the reasons for my anxiety and depression are in the link below. I have had trouble with depression in the past. I'm not blaming all of my issues on this, just to be clear. I am saying this just added to and intensified anything already there.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/323961-its-epidemic.html#post15238185


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Annie123 said:


> I ended up buying melatonin (husband's advice) which made me fall asleep at 5pm and I woke up at 11pm and can't sleep any more and the anxiety is still there.


Hi Annie,

Melatonin is for sleep support. I take it sometimes. I have 3 mg tablets, inexpensive from Walmart, and take one or two AT BEDTIME. The instructions say to take one hour before bedtime. I take them, then read in bed until I fall asleep. Start with one tablet and go from there. I think you can take up to three tablets (9 mg) from what I read. Always remember that supplements are drugs too. 

You may be different but when I wake up during the night and cannot sleep that INCREASES my anxiety. Do not take melatonin during the day. It's purpose is to help you get a proper amount of sleep and that might help with anxiety levels. Melatonin will NOT help anxiety directly. Nighttime only.

Do you read? Try reading a good book (not self help) for relaxation.

As for self help, there are a lot of inexpensive ebooks or just goggle anxiety and check out the real good sources such as Mayo Clinic or Web MD.

Anxiety meds will take about 1-2 weeks to take effect. If your anxiety is bad, talk to your doctor about what you can do while the meds start to take effect. I asked and my doctor also gave me Rx for Xanax. I only took it one or two times and don't think it really has any effect ON ME. It works for my wife though. Yes, Xanax is habit forming so only take it briefly and if your anxiety is really bad. 

You cannot just stop taking Zoloft or other anxiety meds without doctor helping you. I tried one cold turkey and really made me dizzy. Don't let that stop you from trying them. The proper way to get off them is to slowly reduce the amount you take over a few weeks. I did that and got off them once. I restarted in Dec and have been on since. 

I stopped taking Zoloft once because I was feeling better and felt I did not need it. I felt better exactly because it was working well for me.


----------



## imperfectworld (Jan 18, 2015)

By the way, what I've used for many years and works great is Ativan (aka Lorazepam). I think of it as an aspirin for anxiety; a tablet from my wallet just 20 minutes under my tongue and those physical symptoms are gone. Another 6 or 8 hours and the drowsy effect from it has subsided too. I literally don't leave home without it and in a good year only use it a few times! (Sometimes it's good enough just to know it is there)

If that interests you, say something to the doctor like "I don't feel this way all the time. I wish there was something I could take once in a while right at the beginning of these feelings to calm me down."

It's a common med.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

imperfectworld said:


> By the way, what I've used for many years and works great is Ativan (aka Lorazepam). I think of it as an aspirin for anxiety; a tablet from my wallet just 20 minutes under my tongue and those physical symptoms are gone. Another 6 or 8 hours and the drowsy effect from it has subsided too. I literally don't leave home without it and in a good year only use it a few times! (Sometimes it's good enough just to know it is there)
> 
> If that interests you, say something to the doctor like "I don't feel this way all the time. I wish there was something I could take once in a while right at the beginning of these feelings to calm me down."
> 
> It's a common med.


Lorazepam works good. Very similar to Xanax. Both are short term only for spot anxiety vs other drugs like Zoloft that are to be taken daily.

Op, Have you tried eliminating caffeine? Not a solution but might help a little.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the great suggestions!

I took the quizzes yesterday and they all said I have severe anxiety. I think it feels a little better today. I was actually able to eat last night after being barely able to eat anything yesterday and the day before.

I don't drink much coffee, I used to, but now it's just one cup in the morning and I rarely finish it, so I'd say I probably drink 1/2 a cup daily. 

I'm going to see if there is anything else I can do other than taking pills, that will be my last options as I'm not a big fan of anything that can mess with my brain (I'm weird, I know). So maybe I'll look into yoga or some other relaxation techniques, until I'm able to permanently remove the cause of all this.

Thanks again everyone <3


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bad anxiety day for me today. Relationship stress compounded by work stress. I am taking a Xanax when I get home and I hate needing to do that. 

Relationships svck. :-(


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

This is what my counselor and I are working with. Amazon has this book. Google had a better explanation of what it is and does. You can look it up on Amazon, if you want.

https://books.google.com/books/about/The_CBT_Toolbox.html?id=ZOl-BF181mIC


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had anxiety problems since I returned from Vietnam. Not only was I in combat almost every day but I got a Dear John letter from my Fiancee of 5 years, six months before our wedding and when I was not able to go home to even talk to her. There is nothing over the counter. The most used drug in the USA is Xanax. It is a very effective anti anxiety medication. I can take up to three a day if needed. I am also on an antidepressant that is also an anxiety reliever. Anxiety can be caused by depression. Talk to your doctor. That is what I did and life is much better now. I used to get anxiety attacks. Felt like I could not breathe, sweated and panicked. I used to run to the doctor a few times a year to get an EKG, thinking I was having heart attacks. They were just panic attacks but my wonderful doctors back then did not now much about that so they were no help. Finally found a doctor who helped me so if you get no help from your doc, find another. A lot of doctors do not want to prescribe certain drugs because they are controlled substances and monitored. They are afraid of being accused of overprescribing controlled drugs. Every time I moved I usually had to go through 5 doctors before I found a sympathetic one who did not accuse me of being a drug addict for seeking the drugs that I know work for me. Keep at it and you will feel better. Xanax works great. I used to panic on airplanes and elevators, even in my car if it was stuck in traffic. Now I take a Xanax and all is well. I have even learned to deal with most of the stuff that causes me anxiety. 

If you do not want drugs, and I had never taken even an aspirin as an adult, see a Psychologist for talk therapy. I went from an empty medicines cabinet to a full one now. I finally accepted the fact that I needed drugs to live a normal life. Still do not like it but I do it. I am currently weaning off them but I know what the consequences will be and that I will have to go back on them again.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> This is what my counselor and I are working with. Amazon has this book. Google had a better explanation of what it is and does. You can look it up on Amazon, if you want.
> 
> https://books.google.com/books/about/The_CBT_Toolbox.html?id=ZOl-BF181mIC


So has CBT worked for you? For anxiety or something else?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> So has CBT worked for you? For anxiety or something else?


Meh, I'm still working on it. I really just started. It's tough to think of those things in the moment. It does work if you work hard at it and it becomes almost a natural habit. 

I figure I have till I die to work it out.  Some things just take time and we get better at them as we go. 

It's for multiple things like depression, anxiety and a few others I've forgotten. If you read the link it explains it better than I can. I told my counselor it's normal for me to be more enthusiastic as I see myself accomplishing things and my life gets better. She almost threw in the towel, I think, when she heard that. :laugh: 

Nah, I don't know. I'm kidding about her.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Meh, I'm still working on it. I really just started. It's tough to think of those things in the moment. It does work if you work hard at it and it becomes almost a natural habit.
> 
> I figure I have till I die to work it out.  Some things just take time and we get better at them as we go.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just downloaded "How to Fall Out of Love" by Dr. Debora Phillips. The book mentions using CBT/BT to overcome anxiety. In this book's case, how to fall out of love with someone, which is the major source of my anxiety. I will let you know if it works.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Thanks. I just downloaded "How to Fall Out of Love" by Dr. Debora Phillips. The book mentions using CBT/BT to overcome anxiety. In this book's case, how to fall out of love with someone, which is the major source of my anxiety. I will let you know if it works.


Thank you, @blueinbr.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Annie, for being understanding.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Thanks Annie, for being understanding.


:smile2::smile2:
I'm actually feeling a lot better  Thanks for the posts, suggestions and support, it means a lot!
Let's keep the thread going with new suggestions, stories etc. It might help others too


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have found ways to "talk myself out" of a full blown anxiety attack. 
I tend to have to go to a quiet room and start breathing deeply.
I do yoga and find that incredibly beneficial...the gym also helps.
There are lots of good work books out there that can teach you breathing techniques and coping mechanisms.
Some will work for you and some will not.
I have anxiety...I keep it fairly controlled.
There are times if things get stressful at home and then at work I can feel myself start to spiral. You will get to know the signs and signals and be able to almost see it coming. At least in my case that's how it is.
Eating well is also a huge help in keeping it under control.
I've noticed if I've had a bad week eating crap then I tend to notice anxiety more so in a situation than if I had stayed "clean eating".

I use lorazepam..which I don't take often. What I really need is a sleeping pill as maintaining a healthy sleep cycle is incredibly important for coping.
Smart to get the melatonin..I can't as I have small kids and God forbid my H gets up with them. But that's a whole other story. 

Hope things get better for you Annie...talk to your doctor. They will steer you in the right direction. You might notice this feeling only happens a few times your lifetime or this might be the trigger for you.





Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DoneWithHurting (Feb 4, 2015)

work out till you drop every other day
Meditate 20 minutes everyday 
If you are reading this then the power is still on. All is well with the world at this moment. Enjoy it
And relax
Now is not the time to panic

Panic when the power goes off 

I know. Been watching too much Walking Dead on the tv

Sometimes you have to put things in perspective


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting article, and perspective, Annie. Thought you might like to see it. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...iety-and-depression-are-symptoms-not-diseases


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

As I read further in that blog, I realized he got some criticism for his opinions. He gave a rebuttal to those critics.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo.../clarifying-the-nature-anxiety-and-depression

This was more interesting than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

So I saw my doctor today and I filled out the depression questionnaire and scored high, no surprise there. She gave me Zoloft 50 mg and said to take 1/2 a pill every day. 
I asked if there was something she could prescribe that I would just take as needed and she said those are highly addictive and I'd have to see a psychiatrist for a prescription so I'll just see how Zoloft helps me  

Thanks everyone for the great advice and for sharing your own experiences with me! It means a lot


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Annie, 25 mg (half pill) is a low dosage. I take the 50 mg full pill and my doc said THAT was a low dosage. Your doc is being cautious, which is good. Best to start with the lowest dosage and only increase if needed.

Your doc would not prescribe Xanax, which is habit forming, ie addictive. Looks like you have a good doctor.

I assume she told you it will take a couple of weeks or more before you feel the effect. 

Make sure you really understand that you cannot just stop taking these pills. They are a ***** to get off. I tried cold turkey once, because I am a guy and that is what we do, and wow, the instructions really were right when they said not to just stop taking. (Yes, guys really do not read instructions. ) You need to slowly reduce the dosage (harder to do when you already take half a pill and will have to cut it in half again.)

So, make very sure you have enough supply and do not run out. If you miss a couple of days your head will be dizzy. Make sure you have enough refills on the Rx so that you do not run out of pills. 

Not sure where you are, but a 90 day supply of 50 mg cost me about $9 (real cost, not copay), but I had paid up to $20 a couple of times, depending on what price the insurer negotiates with the drug company.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I know that's pretty low but I guess I'll start with that. I wish I didn't have to take them; I hope they won't affect me much. My husband isn't happy that she gave me Zoloft, he says he took it at some point of his life and they didn't help him much plus they caused something like twitching inside of his head. I told him everyone's different and just because they didn't work for him (or just because he thinks they didn't work for him), it doesn't mean they won't work for me. 

I REALLY like my doctor, I think she's awesome. She's been my PCP since October 2014 and has helped me with so many different things and she is really good at what she does. I'm really lucky to have found her.

Yes, she told me that I have to be patient and have to wait approximately 6 weeks to start feeling like the medicine is working. My only problem is that I also started taking some other medication tomorrow (for a different issue) and I have to wait 7-10 days to start taking Zoloft (my doctor said it's best to wait a bit in case I react to one of the medications - if I start taking both at the same time, she won't know which one is causing the reaction).

She said if I call my insurance they can approve 3 months' supply instead of having to go back for refills every month so I'll definitely call them.

I'm not sure how much it costs, but yesterday I paid about $24 (with health insurance) for my thyroid medicine (which is $11) so the two new medicines are $13 combined. Not bad at all. 

Thank you so much for the reply @blueinbr


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't be discourage is this isn't the right drug either. There are many many anti depressants and anti anxiety meds
Hopefully it helps...there are points in life where you just need a little help.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> Don't be discourage is this isn't the right drug either. There are many many anti depressants and anti anxiety meds
> Hopefully it helps...there are points in life where you just need a little help.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words, @citygirl4344


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't let your husband discourage you. Follow doctors orders. Make sure you tell the doctor what is going on with you as you begin them and they start to work. Don't be afraid. You won't turn into a zombie or anything like that.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Don't let your husband discourage you. Follow doctors orders. Make sure you tell the doctor what is going on with you as you begin them and they start to work. Don't be afraid. You won't turn into a zombie or anything like that.




Lol a zombie


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> Lol a zombie


Well I've seen what certain medications turned some people into and zombie is a pretty accurate description  But I guess Zoloft is pretty mild compared to those


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Annie123 said:


> Well I've seen what certain medications turned some people into and zombie is a pretty accurate description  But I guess Zoloft is pretty mild compared to those




Oh believe me I've seen it to.
You will do fine on Zoloft.
That's what my sister is on and she calls it a god sent


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought it was both accurate and humorous. I kinda felt proud too, for thinking of it. :smile2: Anyway, it sounds like your husband was not doing well with the type of med Zoloft is. 

There are, I hope I'm not mistaken here, SSRI's and SNRI's. They work a little differently. 

Years ago, when I tried Prozac and then Zoloft, they made me feel weird. I then went to a different type of med and it worked well. So, that's the reason I wrote to let your doctor know how you feel and what is going on with you when you take the Zoloft.

Here's a pretty good article on the subject at the bottom of my post. 

Don't let any of it scare you. These meds have been used for many years. I first took the Prozac 23 years ago. I am not on anything at the moment. I have decided to try treatment like CBT or cognitive behavioral therapy and maybe DBT or dialectic behavioral therapy. I may go back to something and even combine the therapy with the meds, if I find it too difficult to break this depression and anxiety. 

How Antidepressants Work: SSRIs, MAOIs, Tricyclics, and More


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> I thought it was both accurate and humorous. I kinda felt proud too, for thinking of it. :smile2: Anyway, it sounds like your husband was not doing well with the type of med Zoloft is.
> 
> There are, I hope I'm not mistaken here, SSRI's and SNRI's. They work a little differently.
> 
> ...




Being educated is important I think..especially when you are putting stuff in your body. 

Oh and you were very clever. 

I am not on anything right now either...I keep lorazepam in my purse for emergencies though lol.

I use exercise and yoga...meditation like I said before. I can't stress the importance of taking care of your physical health. Everything is connected.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Annie123 said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions!
> 
> I took the quizzes yesterday and they all said I have severe anxiety. I think it feels a little better today. I was actually able to eat last night after being barely able to eat anything yesterday and the day before.
> 
> ...


Most everyone thinks of caffeine when they think of coffee. But there is caffeine, as well as other stimulants, available from a variety of food and beverage choices. You might want to consider if there is something else you ate or drank that has caffeine or other stimulants in it.
The absolute last thing I would do is try some pharmaceutical. Those things have all kinds of unintended side effects, that are usually worse than the symptom they are treating.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

There are definitely a place for pharmaceuticals
I work in health care...sometimes pills are not the answer but there are times when you need that extra help.




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Without a doubt there is a place for pharms. I just would make that the last place I got to. Some doctors are very quick to write scripts for meds. Most times needlessly, when just a change in diet, some exercise or some counseling would be more than adequate. Big Pharma knows very little about how these drugs work. Brain chemistry is simply not that well understood, regardless of what the ads say. For the most part it is a shot in the dark. Which is something most doctors do not understand. 
FTR, I too would be dead without meds. I am one of the first survivors of necrotizing fasciitis. Without the experimental antibiotics I would be long one or at the very least be missing an arm. But having said that I still avoid meds at all costs including an annual flu shots and anti-bacterial lotions, soaps and wipes. 
After my divorce. my doctor put me on anti-anxiety meds. I had a bad reaction. They did nothing to solve my problems, they only masked my pain. I realized in short order that is I was going to get over it, I needed to face it head on. I did and I am alive today because I did.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds like you got a bad pill for you...everyone reacts differently and what works for some does not work for others. 
In the end you were able to battle through your anxiety and depression and that's wonderful. Some people just need that extra help. Might be for a few months or a few years depending.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Having a bad day today I am. God I sound like yoda.
It's raining here and I find the weather has a huge impact on my mood.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> Having a bad day today I am. God I sound like yoda.
> It's raining here and I find the weather has a huge impact on my mood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Hang in there 
Luckily, it's so sunny and bright here in SoCal. I hate it when it's dark and cloudy in the middle of the day 
I seriously think I suffer from SAD and need a good light box. Maybe you should get one too


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe you are low on Vitamin D, Annie? Meh, just a thought.

Hang in there citygirl. It was in the mid 60's today with sunshine and some clouds. A bit of rain fell this morning. This weekend, it very well may snow.  hahaha

Bad weather seems to play a part in my emotions, too. Exercise might help to improve mood.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Maybe you are low on Vitamin D, Annie? Meh, just a thought.
> 
> Hang in there citygirl. It was in the mid 60's today with sunshine and some clouds. A bit of rain fell this morning. This weekend, it very well may snow.  hahaha
> 
> Bad weather seems to play a part in my emotions, too. Exercise might help to improve mood.


Oh I am, I guess that's a common thing for people with hypothyroidism. Taking 5000 iu daily.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie123 said:


> Oh I am, I guess that's a common thing for people with hypothyroidism. Taking 5000 iu daily.


whoa that's a lot.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

It might snow here next week. 
Sorry just some days I get in that rut. 
I plan on doing some yoga after the kids go to bed to try to relax myself. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> whoa that's a lot.


I know :surprise: But my levels were really low even after taking 1000 iu for months so my doc decided to increase the dosage. In January my levels were around 15 ng/mL and they should be at least 30.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Annie123 said:


> I know :surprise: But my levels were really low even after taking 1000 iu for months so my doc decided to increase the dosage. In January my levels were around 15 ng/mL and they should be at least 30.




How are your b12 levels. Mine run chronically low.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> How are your b12 levels. Mine run chronically low.


I'm really not sure. Are b12 levels normally checked when a regular blood work is done? I had a physical in January and everything was fine except for vitamin D. 

Have they found the cause for your vitamin b12 deficiency?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Annie123 said:


> I'm really not sure. Are b12 levels normally checked when a regular blood work is done? I had a physical in January and everything was fine except for vitamin D.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they found the cause for your vitamin b12 deficiency?




I think if you have wonky thyroid levels and vit d levels they probably would've run the b12. 
No they haven't found out. Just bad at absorbing it from food.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> I think if you have wonky thyroid levels and vit d levels they probably would've run the b12.
> No they haven't found out. Just bad at absorbing it from food.


My tsh levels were OK because I'm on thyroid medication but vitamin D has been low for years now.

Do you have problems absorbing other vitamins/minerals from food or just b12?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's some info on B12 absorption.

What Helps B-12 Absorption? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

No I seem ok otherwise. 

When it's low it affects my mood as well. So funny our bodies.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Here's some info on B12 absorption.
> 
> 
> 
> What Helps B-12 Absorption? | LIVESTRONG.COM




Why thank you. 
I have to admit I did research years ago when I was first diagnosed but could use a refresher


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Annie123 said:


> Ever since I woke up this morning I've had this terrible feeling in my stomach. It won't go away. Nothing really happened, I'm not sure what's causing it. It's like the feeling on the morning of a very important exam or what I felt as a kid coming home with a bad grade. I believe it's anxiety but it could also be a mild form of a panic attack.
> 
> I'm seeing my doctor next Friday about an unrelated issue so I'll ask her about this but what do I do til then? It's a terrible feeling, like I could throw up any second
> 
> ...


You were having a mild panic attack.
Panic attacks are a self-reinforcing behavior so you do need help with it, a doctor will subscribe stuff and talking to a skill councillor will help. They *will NOT* go away on their own, and will get worse. Fortunately with a bit of training and attention early on, it's much easier to stop that happening.

Night-time is _always_ the worst. Social anxiety can be more acute and obvious, but it is nighttime when our distraction level is the lowest and nothing else is around to help.

Talk to a doctor or assistant about non-medicial remedies and how to deal with accute symptoms.
Generally music is helpful, as are other creative activities. The night/morning attacks can be annoying because there is little resources that can help _you_ specifically.

The actual anxiety/panic attack, resembles more than anything else, a mental bad habit.
Rather than dwelling on the good things, and the creative things we can achieve. The anxious mind grabs at fears and stressors that it can't control, and then like some idiot in a padded cell, it beats the walls of our mind with those worries ... so you can see it is little wonder that we get "exam tummy" from the stress.
The real cure is creating new habits and new experiences that give positive values rather than fear, and teaching our mind to let go of it's death grip on it's concerns. Annoyingly enough for those of us who experience the anxiety, depression, and panic attacks, we have let our mind grab onto things we can't control - and often it is that lack of control that gets us so obsessed about that one concern. Is it a wonder that such thoughts enter a constant spiral that result in our bodies reacting poorly


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm feeling better today anxiety-wise but I've completely lost my voice, it's weird.

Plus, I had a weird dream last night, I was in prison and I don't remember what for. 
Dream interpretation: 



> Convict
> To dream that you are a convict suggests that some situation or relationship is making you feel restricted. You may be experiencing a loss of freedom in some area of your life. Alternatively, the dream represents your feelings of shame and guilt. This dream image is trying to tell you to stop punishing yourself.
> 
> To see a convict in your dream indicates that an aspect of yourself is unable to freely express itself.
> ...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

spotthedeaddog said:


> You were having a mild panic attack.
> Panic attacks are a self-reinforcing behavior so you do need help with it, a doctor will subscribe stuff and talking to a skill councillor will help. They *will NOT* go away on their own, and will get worse. Fortunately with a bit of training and attention early on, it's much easier to stop that happening.
> 
> Night-time is _always_ the worst. Social anxiety can be more acute and obvious, but it is nighttime when our distraction level is the lowest and nothing else is around to help.
> ...


Great post. Thanks. My panic attacks were due to my fixation on a EA with coworker. The TAMers have been awesome today giving me advice on that situation. I plan to stop my obsession with the woman, then my need for Zoloft will be gone.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a tough last hour at work Friday. I had a panic attack and was struggling to do my work properly. I would lose track of what I was doing. I would flash to thoughts of the problems I had with the ending of my second marriage. I talked to myself a little. I whistled a little. Yeah, really.  I even told myself it would pass, aloud. It did not pass until after I got home. I was okay after I walked out of work. I wasn't perfect and could feel it on my drive home, but I wasn't incapacitated, nor did I lose concentration while driving. I collapsed last night when my head hit the pillow in bed. I slept alright. Dreams of the ex, but they were reasonably mild. Anyway, I hear you Annie. Sucks.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Great post. Thanks. My panic attacks were due to my fixation on a EA with coworker. The TAMers have been awesome today giving me advice on that situation. I plan to stop my obsession with the woman, then my need for Zoloft will be gone.




Just a question....by how do you plan on stopping the obsession? 
Is she
Why you are on Zoloft? She is toxic if so.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> I had a tough last hour at work Friday. I had a panic attack and was struggling to do my work properly. I would lose track of what I was doing. I would flash to thoughts of the problems I had with the ending of my second marriage. I talked to myself a little. I whistled a little. Yeah, really.  I even told myself it would pass, aloud. It did not pass until after I got home. I was okay after I walked out of work. I wasn't perfect and could feel it on my drive home, but I wasn't incapacitated, nor did I lose concentration while driving. I collapsed last night when my head hit the pillow in bed. I slept alright. Dreams of the ex, but they were reasonably mild. Anyway, I hear you Annie. Sucks.




how are you today? Sleep is important.
Hopefully you were off today and could relax and collect yourself. 
I've never tried whistling to myself. Will have to try that


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

citygirl4344 said:


> how are you today? Sleep is important.
> Hopefully you were off today and could relax and collect yourself.
> I've never tried whistling to myself. Will have to try that


Very tired today. Yes, I'm off today.

Whistling? :laugh:


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Very tired today. Yes, I'm off today.
> 
> Whistling? :laugh:


Hope you got to at least sleep in 
It must have been really hard having to deal with a panic attack while at work. If it ever happens again, maybe take a 5 minute break and go to the restroom, wash your face and the back of your neck, take a few very deep breaths. I think that might help at least a little bit.
Hang in there!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Annie123 said:


> Hope you got to at least sleep in
> It must have been really hard having to deal with a panic attack while at work. If it ever happens again, maybe take a 5 minute break and go to the restroom, wash your face and the back of your neck, take a few very deep breaths. I think that might help at least a little bit.
> Hang in there!


Yep, got up at a little after 6 am instead of a little after 4 am. :grin2:

Thank you. I will try to take a 5 min break.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Yep, got up at a little after 6 am instead of a little after 4 am. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will try to take a 5 min break.




At work is where I generally get the most of my anxiety and panic attacks. I tend feel it coming. I start by removing myself from whatever situation I'm in. I take a break and either walk around the block or head to the ladies room. From yoga I've been taught proper breathing techniques and I start to deeply breath. This will calm your heart beat down. I try to clear my head and if I can't stop the noise in there try to focus on one thing....something personal that you find calming.
Keep up the deep breathing and the almost meditating.
It works. 
Get some water in you after...staying well fed and hydrated is so important.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Had to do the same job that made me anxious, again this week. It worked out. I was a little anxious, but got through it. The anxiety was less severe. I had asked a counselor about this and he said that you just have to work through it sometimes. I guess doing it again helped.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

2ntnuf said:


> Had to do the same job that made me anxious, again this week. It worked out. I was a little anxious, but got through it. The anxiety was less severe. I had asked a counselor about this and he said that you just have to work through it sometimes. I guess doing it again helped.



You battled through it...that's great.
Next time you do it I bet it'll be even less


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

1st day of Zoloft :corkysm60:
Let's see what happens


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Annie123 said:


> 1st day of Zoloft :corkysm60:
> 
> Let's see what happens




 remember it can take awhile to feel the affects so don't be discouraged if you don't see a change right away.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

@Annie123
How is it going with the Zoloft?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> @Annie123
> How is it going with the Zoloft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Everything seems OK, still pretty anxious at times but it's too soon to see any changes yet. At least there are no side effects, yay  

Thanks for checking in on me, btw


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

No side affects is good!

Hopefully it continues to be positive 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lalsingh (Jun 14, 2016)

*step up height increaser*

<a href="http://www.stepupheights.com">step up height increaser</a> It’s an
amazing ayurvedic product that not just increase your height up to 5 inch but also boost your strength, 
bone mass density. Step up body growth formula is a healthy product that also boost your immune and digestive 
system and provide you with healthy complete body growth.

<a href="http://www.stepup.heightincreaser.in">step up height increaser</a> It’s an
amazing ayurvedic product that not just increase your height up to 5 inch but also boost your strength, 
bone mass density. Step up body growth formula is a healthy product that also boost your immune and digestive 
system and provide you with healthy complete body growth.


----------



## lalsingh (Jun 14, 2016)

*step up height increaser*

*step up height increaser* It’s an
amazing ayurvedic product that not just increase your height up to 5 inch but also boost your strength, 
bone mass density. Step up body growth formula is a healthy product that also boost your immune and digestive 
system and provide you with healthy complete body growth.

*step up height increaser* It’s an
amazing ayurvedic product that not just increase your height up to 5 inch but also boost your strength, 
bone mass density. Step up body growth formula is a healthy product that also boost your immune and digestive 
system and provide you with healthy complete body growth.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

For those who suffer from anxiety please give Eckhart Tolle's videos a go. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZrN_qC_-yw&list=PLzxjvg6nVvDvkiRPinTf8-ny8qKmq6xIE

Whenever anxiety comes to me I revisit this particular video as it breaks down what is happening to me and for whatever reason helps me to get back to calm. In the past I would ignore my anxious thoughts until I became overwhelmed by them but now I confront them, acknowledge what I am thinking and feeling and rationalise what is happening presently (which is usually nothing). 

Your brain cannot decipher between real threat and imagined threat. So being anxious about the past or future projections triggers the mind into a false anxious state. This is why it is important to stay present.


----------

